# SIDPB (sidpb)



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you home? Are you okay??? Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got home this morning. Dr said everything went well. UGLY scar, should have done this around Halloween, lol! Still full of anesthesia. Talking was perfect but now has turned into a gravelly growl. Swollen everywhere except my calves where they had the compression socks and wraps on. Hard to swallow. It feels like I have a long large Adams Apple. I haven't taken any RX for pain yet though so it's not intolerable I need to see if I can find some soft food around here, as I'm starving.

Thanks so much for asking Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I just got home this morning. Dr said everything went well. UGLY scar, should have done this around Halloween, lol! Still full of anesthesia. Talking was perfect but now has turned into a gravelly growl. Swollen everywhere except my calves where they had the compression socks and wraps on. Hard to swallow. It feels like I have a long large Adams Apple. I haven't taken any RX for pain yet though so it's not intolerable I need to see if I can find some soft food around here, as I'm starving.
> 
> Thanks so much for asking Andros!


Thank God. I am glad you are home. Make sure your food is very very soft.

Are you in much pain? I hope not!!

When will you get the path report?


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I just took some children's Motrin because my throat (not my neck) was sore. Otherwise there is very little pain.

He sent it off to pathology but I didn't ask. I have to make an appointment with both the surgeon and the endocrinologist so I'll check then. I just keep sleeping. My neck is red and very itchy from the tape.

I had a yogurt cup and it went down pretty good. A few teaspoons of Ice cream, but it didn't feel good on my throat. I guess I'll have to go pick up some cream soups.

I wonder when does the body swelling go down? I look like I've been on steroids.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I just took some children's Motrin because my throat (not my neck) was sore. Otherwise there is very little pain.
> 
> He sent it off to pathology but I didn't ask. I have to make an appointment with both the surgeon and the endocrinologist so I'll check then. I just keep sleeping. My neck is red and very itchy from the tape.
> 
> ...


Keep ice on it - you will be swollen for at least a week.

Did you spend the night in the hospital? Take your pain meds - by day 3 you should be OK with just Motrin.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm swollen EVERYWHERE. Hands, head, legs, neck, fingers, lower arms. What a mess! I just spent 1 night in the hospital. They did the surgery yesterday about 3pm. I just cant tolerate the liquid RX for the pain. It sends me loopy. The Motrin really helps. I also have some Tylenol 3 he said I could take. I finally made myself some scrabbled eggs and they went down ok. However I'm just a little nauseated. I have a patch behind my ear but it doesn't seem to be working anymore.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I'm swollen EVERYWHERE. Hands, head, legs, neck, fingers, lower arms. What a mess! I just spent 1 night in the hospital. They did the surgery yesterday about 3pm. I just cant tolerate the liquid RX for the pain. It sends me loopy. The Motrin really helps. I also have some Tylenol 3 he said I could take. I finally made myself some scrabbled eggs and they went down ok. However I'm just a little nauseated. I have a patch behind my ear but it doesn't seem to be working anymore.


What did the doctors say about your all over swelling? I did not have that experience.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing. I'm a little yellow too although today it's better. Much of the swelling has gone down. I can walk without feeling like I'm in a stiff current of water up to my hips. 
Very odd. I'm having a weird catch pain in the right side of my chest. If that keeps up I'll give them a call. Also my eyes are not tracking right. It actually feels like there's too much pressure in the right one. UHG. Today is my birthday. Happy Birthday to me, lol. For the most part though I feel MUCH MUCH better! I can eat whatever now as long as I chew it really good. Is that a light I see at the end of the tunnel????


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Just giving an update. Went to see the surgeon on Wed. (my first day back at work) and everything looked great. He said he had to remove one of my parathyroid glands because it was too involved in my thyroid (which probably means he went to whacking and went 'oops, that was a gland', lol!). He said the pathology report came back normal with no nodules or cancer. I made him take the tape off because it was making me nuts and my hair kept sticking to it. He then sent me to the lab to have my calcium checked which came back good. Next day I went to the Endo and he said they left my Thymus in and wondered why as he thinks it may be a problem later on down the line. He wants to check it in 6 months to see if it's smaller. He put me on Synthyroid 0.1 mg. He said it's a little higher dose than one might expect (doesn't sound like very much to me) but he thinks it's what will work best for me. He said I could just go off the Propranolol cold turkey but everything I've read said not to do that so I came off gradual just in case. Scar is ugly 3" gash but I'm sure it will get better everyday, and in all honesty I really don’t care – it was worth it for sure. I’ve gain quite a bit of weight but it isn’t over what I started this journey with so I’m not too panicked yet. So far I feel AWESOME!!! Hope it continues.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> Just giving an update. Went to see the surgeon on Wed. (my first day back at work) and everything looked great. He said he had to remove one of my parathyroid glands because it was too involved in my thyroid (which probably means he went to whacking and went 'oops, that was a gland', lol!). He said the pathology report came back normal with no nodules or cancer. I made him take the tape off because it was making me nuts and my hair kept sticking to it. He then sent me to the lab to have my calcium checked which came back good. *Have they run any other labs on you post op?* Next day I went to the Endo and he said they left my Thymus in and wondered why as he thinks it may be a problem later on down the line. He wants to check it in 6 months to see if it's smaller. He put me on Synthyroid 0.1 mg. *1mg or 100mcg isn't alot, they removed your entire thyroid right? that dose is the recommended mfr amount for a 129 pound person - starting dose. You may need o tweak your dose depending on what your first labs look like.* He said it's a little higher dose than one might expect (doesn't sound like very much to me) but he thinks it's what will work best for me. He said I could just go off the Propranolol cold turkey but everything I've read said not to do that so I came off gradual just in case. *Good idea to wean yourself - take it slow and wean off over several weeks.* Scar is ugly 3" gash but I'm sure it will get better everyday, and in all honesty I really don't care - it was worth it for sure. I've gain quite a bit of weight but it isn't over what I started this journey with so I'm not too panicked yet. So far I feel AWESOME!!! Hope it continues.


I am so glad to hear you have relief from your symptoms - when exactly was your surgery? It's been over a week right? I can't believe they waited this long to start your replacement.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I weigh about 119? No other labs which I thought was unusual. My thyroid level was fairly high the day before surgery so Dr Land thought it would last me 2 or 3 weeks. I felt pretty darn good all things considered. Yes it was a complete thyroidectomy. The surgery was Feb 17th. He said I may show signs of hyper again and if so to call him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I weigh about 119? No other labs which I thought was unusual. My thyroid level was fairly high the day before surgery so Dr Land thought it would last me 2 or 3 weeks. I felt pretty darn good all things considered. Yes it was a complete thyroidectomy. The surgery was Feb 17th. He said I may show signs of hyper again and if so to call him.


So good to hear from you!! You sound great!! I know you are glad this is behind you.

When will you be going in for labs?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I weigh about 119? No other labs which I thought was unusual. My thyroid level was fairly high the day before surgery so Dr Land thought it would last me 2 or 3 weeks. I felt pretty darn good all things considered. Yes it was a complete thyroidectomy. The surgery was Feb 17th. He said I may show signs of hyper again and if so to call him.


That's interesting - I went 3 days post op before feeling nailed to the floor which is when I began replacement.

100mcg's is about the right dose for your current weight. The first few labs they run post op/and on replacement will let you know how well you convert the T-4 replacement.

Did he run any labs on you before beginning the Synthroid? My surgeon ran a TSH which was at top range 2 days after I began the replacement. I now have no TSH but my FT's are in perfect range so my GP is fine with it.

We're all different which is why it is important to have a doctor that doses off of symptoms.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the endo said labs in 6 weeks? Or maybe it was 2, lol! My hubby came with me as he always does for just this event, so I’ll double check with him. Anyway he also said if I start experiencing hyper symptoms again to call him right away. I thought they would order labs before replacement but he didn't and I was happy to not be poked again. I'm not needle shy but my arms look like a druggies already. I think having to remove my thyroid in it's 'hyper' state may have had something to do with how long I had remaining thyroid hormone in my system? I have not felt too bad since quitting the Methimazole a month ago. Even though I was only on it for not quite 2 weeks. I hope I don't hit the floor like you did Lovlkn.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> So good to hear from you!! You sound great!! I know you are glad this is behind you.
> 
> When will you be going in for labs?


I'm pretty sure he said 6 weeks but now I'm not sure. I feel great! So nice to feel normal if even for a while. Thanks Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I'm pretty sure he said 6 weeks but now I'm not sure. I feel great! So nice to feel normal if even for a while. Thanks Andros!


You really do sound terrific and very very upbeat. Attitude is everything when it is all said and done!

{{{{sidpb}}}}


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I'm pretty sure he said 6 weeks but now I'm not sure. I feel great! So nice to feel normal if even for a while. Thanks Andros!


This is what you said earlier


> My thyroid level was fairly high the day before surgery so Dr Land thought it would last me 2 or 3 weeks. I felt pretty darn good all things considered.


Six weeks sounds way too far out to go with no thyroid - even if you were hyper at surgery. Just be aware of hypo symptoms and go in for labs as soon as you begin having them - there is no need to go completely hypo before beginning replacement.

Did your doc by chance write a prescription for you to have on hand?


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I think we may have taken that out of context. The first is explaining when the Endo wants to test me to see what my levels are _after_ being on Synthyroid for that amount of time (6 weeks). The second quote is my thoughts on why I was able to go for a week after surgery without replacement and not feel 'nailed to the floor' because I have gone hypo. I have been on Synthroid 0.1 mg for about 3 days now - surgery was 11 days ago. Sorry. I probably didn't explain myself very well, Lovlkn.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

So I still feel really good in every aspect. My muscles are coming back and I'm able to raise the amount of weights I lift and have been able to clean stalls and help around the ranch again. However... I have gained 15 lbs in 2 WEEKS!!! YIKES!!! I am a bit uncomfortable about that. My clothes fit me tighter, my face is MUCH rounder etc. I don't have any other problems so do you think I needed to gain that much that fast??? I'm heavier than what I was before I went Hyper. I have cut my eating down to next to nothing except very small portions and no sweets. I work out every morning about 1 1/2 hours, ride 2 to 3 horses daily, muck out 12 stalls, normal household duties, and work 3 days a week at my salon. Doesn't that seem a little weird? I called my endos office and they said I needed to wait another 4 weeks before they wanted to test me. I'm telling you, 2 more pounds and I'll be camping at their door step!!! And that could be as early as tomorrow as this morning I'd added another 3. I hate to complain because I feel so good but geez, lol!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> So I still feel really good in every aspect. My muscles are coming back and I'm able to raise the amount of weights I lift and have been able to clean stalls and help around the ranch again. However... I have gained 15 lbs in 2 WEEKS!!! YIKES!!! I am a bit uncomfortable about that. My clothes fit me tighter, my face is MUCH rounder etc. I don't have any other problems so do you think I needed to gain that much that fast??? I'm heavier than what I was before I went Hyper. I have cut my eating down to next to nothing except very small portions and no sweets. I work out every morning about 1 1/2 hours, ride 2 to 3 horses daily, muck out 12 stalls, normal household duties, and work 3 days a week at my salon. Doesn't that seem a little weird? I called my endos office and they said I needed to wait another 4 weeks before they wanted to test me. I'm telling you, 2 more pounds and I'll be camping at their door step!!! And that could be as early as tomorrow as this morning I'd added another 3. I hate to complain because I feel so good but geez, lol!


Do you think it's water/fluid? I know in the beginning after my surgery when the thyroid hormones were moving around I had issues with retaining fluids. I was also slightly hypo after surgery so if your doctor will not run your labs you may want to have some done on your own. For $85 you will know for sure with the FT4, FT3 and TSH test from healthcheckUSA.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I take a pretty strong water pill, but I suppose some of it could be that. However there's a little buddy that lays beside me in bed every night, i.e.: my stomach. So I do believe I'm getting on the heavy side of things. Also, I've noticed after working all day my knees are filled with fluid and pretty achy. Maybe I'll call my GP and discuss it with him? The blood work is actually done in his office so I'm sure he'll check it if I ask, as he's also a friend of mine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I take a pretty strong water pill, but I suppose some of it could be that. However there's a little buddy that lays beside me in bed every night, i.e.: my stomach. So I do believe I'm getting on the heavy side of things. Also, I've noticed after working all day my knees are filled with fluid and pretty achy. Maybe I'll call my GP and discuss it with him? The blood work is actually done in his office so I'm sure he'll check it if I ask, as he's also a friend of mine.


That is ridiculous what that doctor is putting you through. I don't get the reasoning at all.

Being hypo can be just as damaging as hyper if left untreated so I am hoping and praying your GP will be more logical regarding the medical intervention you need right now.

Please do let us know. By all means call him!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally lost 4lbs. Must have been water weight. PHEW! However... I just blew my knee out again I just had the ACL repaired a year and a half ago. It went completely sideways. I think it's worse than the first time... I guess I'm never gonna catch a break. Stinking Graves... GGGRRRR!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> Finally lost 4lbs. Must have been water weight. PHEW! However... I just blew my knee out again I just had the ACL repaired a year and a half ago. It went completely sideways. I think it's worse than the first time... I guess I'm never gonna catch a break. Stinking Graves... GGGRRRR!!!


Oh, my god!! I feel so so bad for you! The pain is excruciating.

I have to tell you that if my thyroxine replacement is not on the money, that is the first thing that happens to me. My joints start to go out. "Especially" the ACL but also other joints.

Saying a prayer for you and your situation. So bad, so very bad.

{{{{sidpb}}}}

By the way; have you taken any Quinalones lately such as Cipro, Fluorquinalone etc.? They are antibiotics and are known for causing tendonitis and ruptured tendons/ligaments. Just thought I would inquire.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

My poor husband has had enough drama from me for one lifetime... He's always been so supportive but I think this is just too much. I hoped it was just a sprain but it really went sideways and hurts WAY more than the last time I did it. Hugely swollen too, clear down to my toes which look like vienna sausages, in spite of my efforts at rest, icing, compression, and elevation. This is what I get for bragging about how easy my thyroid surgery was.... Thanks Andros for the hugs and I find it somewhat comforting that it may still be related to my thyroid and not just the Graves attacking my skeletal system.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> My poor husband has had enough drama from me for one lifetime... He's always been so supportive but I think this is just too much. I hoped it was just a sprain but it really went sideways and hurts WAY more than the last time I did it. Hugely swollen too, clear down to my toes which look like vienna sausages, in spite of my efforts at rest, icing, compression, and elevation. This is what I get for bragging about how easy my thyroid surgery was.... Thanks Andros for the hugs and I find it somewhat comforting that it may still be related to my thyroid and not just the Graves attacking my skeletal system.


Well; you tell hubby to hang in there. In the long run, it will reap dividends. I am sure he hurts for you also. When men can't "fix" things, they have a tendency to withdraw.

You will have to go to the doctor first thing tomorrow, yes???

It has to do w/ our metabolisms. I personally have to take a complete electrolyte supplement daily. So, use of diuretics can cause this also. I just googled it.

Here is more

Ligaments are the structural "rubber bands" that hold bones to bones in joints. Lax ligaments are a classic sign of low thyroid. Thyroid supplementation helps strengthen ligaments because it addresses root cause of the problem. Everything is healthier when thyroid is normal - nails are strengthened, hair grows, reflexes are faster, muscles are stronger; muscles and ligaments are a prime target of low thyroid. Trigger point injections fail when the underlying metabolic and hormone problems are not treated

Scroll down, there is more on tendons and thyroid

http://www.21centurymed.com/?page_id=134


----------

